# Francis Francis X1 Steam Valve leak from joint in back



## eroksf (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi, I inherited an unused FF x1 machine from my girlfriend and finally got the right portafilter only to find it leaks from the joint behind the steam valve where the two brass pieces fit together. Can this be taken apart and resealed? It looks like it should come apart, but I'm unsure how to proceed.

Here is a video of the leak.






Thanks!

Eric


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That will come apart, probably just needs a complete turn to get a seal


----------



## eroksf (Sep 8, 2016)

OK, after looking at this thing for a while I took off the steam arm below the body and lifted out the valve which fell apart where it was leaking. Looks like the smaller section had threads. I'll try to get the broken off threads out of the larger valve side so I can re-use it and try to find a new small arm piece. Out of the frying pan and into the fire with this one...


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I have several of those, if you need one I can send for £5 inc. postage









Richard


----------



## Jack P (May 2, 2021)

Hi Richard,

Bit of a long shot but I'm trying to source a replacement valve for my leaky one. Can't find 1st generation spares anywhere. Did you still have any of these?

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Jack

I haven't been involved with coffee machines for a couple of years I'm afraid and sold all my parts ages ago.

One way that you can fix the steam valve is too dismantle it and soak in a strong and hot solution of Citric acid.

It's also worth replacing the 2 small orinfs if they are worn or hardened.

Regards

Richard


----------

